# Detailer wanted



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, am looking for someone that could detail my red Evo IX in N.Ireland(Co.Antrim) area. Would appreciate any feedback anyone has that has used any detailers in this area. :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

John Baird (B&B Autostyle) :thumb:


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

Try Rolo Gillespie Orchard Autocare/Detailing-very good and actually manufactures some products himself. Is bases very handy in Tandragee.:detailer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

george16930 said:


> Try Rolo Gillespie Orchard Autocare/Detailing-very good and actually manufactures some products himself. Is bases very handy in Tandragee.:detailer:


I'll second that - have a look in the studio and have a look at his work - I remember a red Leon he did that looked AMAZING. Plus he's a really nice bloke too!

Good luck.

Cooks


----------

